# p239 guide rod



## 9mmsig (Apr 6, 2010)

mine has plastic,does it make a difference to put factory metal rod or a aftermarket...why plastic..now ther metal:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19736


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

9mmsig said:


> mine has plastic,does it make a difference to put factory metal rod or a aftermarket...why plastic..now ther metal:smt1099


i have a custom made solid stainless steel guide rod in my 239, why would you want a plastic guide rod in your sig, how did it even get there i thought they all came w/metal guide rods?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

stormbringerr said:


> i have a custom made solid stainless steel guide rod in my 239, why would you want a plastic guide rod in your sig, how did it even get there i thought they all came w/metal guide rods?


Did the plastic guide rod break or were you having malfunctions?


----------

